
Helicos Machine Maps Professor’s Genome for $50,000 - jacquesm
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601124&sid=alfGT.wYlQ4Q
======
JunkDNA
Headline is a tad misleading: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=755041>

